# Turkey stock from deep fried turkey



## Kat (Dec 27, 2007)

i have a carcass from a turkey we deep fried for Christmas in the fridge.  it's pretty well picked over.  can i make turkey stock out of it just like a roasted turkey, or will the bits of fried skin make it weird?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 27, 2007)

It will make a fine stock.


----------



## QSis (Dec 27, 2007)

Yep.

Lee


----------



## Caine (Dec 28, 2007)

I'd boil it first.


----------



## Fincher (Dec 29, 2007)

sure it will be fine,  whats the worse that could happen?


----------

